# Introduction and questions about surf fishing in Oct



## Redbeast9 (Aug 10, 2009)

First Hi to all! This is a great board with alot of good info for all. I usaly make if down to Gulf Shores or Dauphin Island a couple times a year with the family. But this year in Oct I will be going to GS with my extended family (brothers, parents and allour kids)for a final get to gether before my youngest Brother deploys to Iraq in Nov. So this is where I would like to get any and all the help I could from this board... My youngest brother is realy wanting to do alot of surf fishing in our week stay and catch alot of fish!! I have done some surf fishing but never anything to realy brag about, most fun was when I cought a 3' shark about 10 years ago in Destin.

I have read the post about how watch the waves to find the out going portion and fish in it and how to look for structure to fish around. So I think I have that part figured out. I have two 12' Okuma rods with bailess 704z's , penn 8' slamer with 704z, and four 7' penn international rods with 710's (takeing them all so all my brothers and Dad can fish together). I can cast the 12' rods about 100-130 yards prety easy (thank you breakaway cannon), so will this be far enough? The 7' and 8' rods can cast 50 yards prety easy. In the past I have used squid or shrimp for bait but usaly catch alot of cats more than anything...

Like I said, we will be staying in Gulf Shores in a privite beach house on the beach, its about inbetween Fort Morgan and GS. We will be there the first week of Oct. So what else do we need equipment wise (lures, bait, rigs, etc). I have things like rod holders, plyers, gaff. 

What can we expect to catch this time of year and what lures or bait should we be trying to use. How far out should we be fishing? Should I get a kite and try to get my baits a few hunderd yards out? Or will the wind be in the wrong direction this time of year? I can barrow a yak if needed but I dont realy wont to tow the thing down there and back. Is the gear (rods and reels) good enough or should I buy something else? If I need anything please let me know! Money realy isnt an issue in this case, it maybe the last time I ever see my baby Brother:usaflag so Im not worried about that! and a charter boat is out of the question, Dad is in bad health and couldnt come with us so its surf fishing only.

I know this is alot to ask all at once but I am just trying to get everything in order before hand. My Brother said he wanted to surf fish with us all together for the week so thats what we are doing (and the reason were going to GS). Thanks to all that read/reply!


----------



## Orangebeach28 (Jun 3, 2009)

Yeah, your gear is quite sufficient - close to overkill! 

You will not need a kayak/kite unless you're looking to do some shark fishing. See shark fishing post for info on that - there's plenty. 

I fish in Orange beach, but I've fished where you'll be staying. I recommend the west side of Little Lagoon Pass for great surf fishing. I do well in the morning and evenings at that inlet with Bull Minnows. I've caught several slot reds and lady fish. Be careful though, the current is awful strong if the tide is ripping.

Personally, I would attack it like this. 

Take those 12 footers andput em' in your PVC holders on the beach. I'd get em 75 -100 yds off shore right at the inletwith 4-5 oz pyramid weights on the outbound tide. Put a fish finder rig on each of them with a single hook.Don't go too big on thehooks. Rig the hooks up with a live bull minnow. Use a 5 gallon bucket w/ anaerator to keepem' lively. It only cost about$10.Put these rods out first, you can watch them while you rig your smaller rods. 

If you've ever been to Little Lagoon pass, you'll know that you can surf fish right next to where you can wade fish. In the wash right where the water funnels into the man madepass is the sweet spot. Take a carolina rigged bull minnow or shrimp and toss it in there. You'll only need a small egg weight here. Let the current take it just like you were catfishing under a dam. They'll thump the hell out of it.I use 30 lb braid there, because you'll end up fighting aswift currentdepending upon where the fish hits. 

If the fish aren't hitting in thesurf, simply walk over thegulf highway and wade fish @ the shoals in Little Lagoon. You should google earth what I'm talking about. It will make things really clear. 

http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&q=gulf+shores,+al&um=1&ie=UTF-8&split=0&gl=us&ei=CcGKSoPYGpDWNfi0icIP&sa=X&oi=geocode_result&ct=title&resnum=1


----------



## Redbeast9 (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks for the great info. I know where the pass is and the house I rented is maybe 10lots to theeast of it from looking at google eartha few nights ago. So it looks like it will only be a short walk! So I take it you recomend useing live bait over cut then. I dont have a arerator but I have a large shiner bucket, could I just use it and throw it in the water andtie it off? Where is the closest bait shop in the area with LIVELY BAIT? Also I have already planned on printing out a tide chart before I go... Oh, are there any sand fleas to be found in Oct there? Or is that just wishfull thinking, lol.

Thanks again and please feel free to chime in with any info all. :usaflag


----------



## Redbeast9 (Aug 10, 2009)

Also is there a good place close here that I can net my owne bait? I have a couple cast nets (5' and 6') and am rather good with them. Or is it just best to net themthe night beforein the surf with a light?


----------



## Orangebeach28 (Jun 3, 2009)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl4_lblFullMessage>Also is there a good place close here that I can net my owne bait? I have a couple cast nets (5' and 6') and am rather good with them. Or is it just best to net themthe night beforein the surf with a light? </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

I saw a lot of bait moving in the inlet that could be had with a cast net or ribbon rig. Walk up to the side of the narrow part of the inlet, look down! To be safe, I'd go to Moe's/J&M/Top Gun before the first time you went. Moe's is great for shrimp, but not so much for bull minnows. J&M has consistently had the biggest/best bull minnows that I've found. 

Hey a good idea that I haven't tried yet, but I'm gonna! 

Get a balloon and tie [email protected] the top of a 10 ft100 lb wire leader. During the outbound tide, float abig piece of cut lady fish out with an 11 ot hook. Loosen your drag andwait for the man in the grey suitaround dark.


----------



## Redbeast9 (Aug 10, 2009)

For some reason I thought the use of ballons were banned now??? Or maybe that was parts of FL... I'll have to see what I can find out on that. But thanks for the idea!


----------



## Orangebeach28 (Jun 3, 2009)

Use a 1$ children's innertube from souvenir city. Attach it to your swivel with super lightlb test.When the fish runs.....snap. - done

don't break rules....bend em'


----------



## Redbeast9 (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks for the idea but I would much rather stay on the LEGAL side of things! Besides if I was caught I would loose my job for such an infraction.... very safety sensative job!:usaflag


----------

